# Problema con discman RCA



## Le_Walrus (Nov 9, 2005)

Hola. Hace un tiempo me compré un discman RCA RP2478. Lo que no me esperaba es que desde el comienzo a tenido un extraño problema. Resulta que a veces, cuando llevo escuchando mp3s por un tiempo, de repente como que el lector se acelera y se empieza a escuchar como disco rayado. Y con los cds de música, también luego de escucharlos un tiempo, pega como un sonido corto pero muy fuerte que incluso, si uno está muy concentrado llega a asustar. ¿Qué será? ¿Será por un transformador barato que uso? ¿O a causa del lente? No creo, porque desde que me lo compré que le pasa eso. ¡Ayudenme por favor!


----------



## Xtereo (Ene 18, 2006)

Yo creo que puede ser debido al adaptador de corriente que usas que de seguro tiene una mala filtración, prueba con otro de mejor calidad.


----------



## DIODICO (Dic 15, 2007)

si tiene garantia devuelvelo, puede que este fallando el coversor digital analogo


----------

